# How Often Do You Wash Your Dog's Dishes?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, how often do you do it? Was just wondering! 

I do it once a day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feed twice a day but only scrub them out once a day.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

We feed twice a day, but wash them after every meal. We feed raw so we have to, but we wash them after even if they have any other meal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I feed raw, so groooosssssssss... after every meal. Even with kibble I do that, though. I also put them through the dish washer every day or two in addition to hand washing. I use stainless steal buckets that clip the crates for water and stainless steal bowls for food. The water in the kitchen is in a huge stainless steal bowl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I wash them after every meal.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I clean the dish whenever it's dirty so it can be twice a day or once,every 2 days.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I think we clean it once a week....and when I say we I really mean wifey.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I have two sets that I alternate. So which ever set is down and in service is clean.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

uh, like once a month maybe... its gets licked clean every night though


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

feed once a day and scrubbed once a day if they didnt get washed they wont eat mind you cant say i blame them dont fancy eating out of a dirty dish myself


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

they get fed twice a day so the bowls get washed twice a day; they also go through the dishwasher every night


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

repeated post sorry guys


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I voted after every meal... as we feed raw. But it only takes a second!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Every meal they are washed here.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I feed twice a day...and wash their dishes daily after dinner! Their water more if it gets "stuff' in it! :uhoh: ​


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I wash my dogs bowls once a week, more if I feel they need it. Their food is dry and never leaves a mess.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They are cleaned after everyone is through with the evening meal.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Who voted never? GROSS, dude. That's sick.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

After every meal here. I'm sure they notice. lol


----------

